# 2000 Alti won't start



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Every once and awhile my car wont start. My new trick to starting it is to...this sounds really wierd but shake back and forth in the car to roll it a little or even give it a push with my foot in neutral to get it going. Im figuring its a flat spot on the starter but...u know never know. Its always started if i can move the car even just a couple inches. How much am I looking at for a new starter or maybe some suggestions on what else it could be? It only does it every once in a blue moon, so Im figuring I park it wierd or jam it into park too quick, it seems to be happening more frequent though. 115k on it.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

check the connections to the start to make sure there is no corrision on them


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Would corrosion of the wires have those types of symptoms. Where a push will start it but it wont start if I don't move it. How easy is it to replace the starter. Nissans saying $250 for the part plus 150 for labor.


----------



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

Starter is not difficult to replace. I had to ask the forum for help on locating it on the car. But then it was easy. I had the car on ramps because I needed to work both from the top and from below. A remanufactured starter at PepBoys set me back about $160.


----------



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is my starter installation thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/l30-199...ter-2000-nissan-altima.html?highlight=starter


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you much everyone. I think I'm going to give it a shot this weekend after reading that thread.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok, a little delayed here, its still working fine, but can anyone point me to a good direction to buy a quality yet on the cheap side starter off the net. My friend was telling me not to go to napa and I would be better off finding a starter somewhere else. Any pointers, good websites you guys go to?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

Ryan's Altima said:


> Ok, a little delayed here, its still working fine, but can anyone point me to a good direction to buy a quality yet on the cheap side starter off the net. My friend was telling me not to go to napa and I would be better off finding a starter somewhere else. Any pointers, good websites you guys go to?


first take out your starter and have autozone test it. maybe it's a bad contact. but my starter went bad just like you describe it. sometimes it started sometimes did not. eventually it did not start. good test is to knock the starter with a hummer or something like that. if it starts after the knock then it's definitely a starter. 
I have autozone starter with life time warranty. I changed it 4 years ago back when I did not know autozone sells shit. so after 3 years it went bad. because I had life time warranty I got new one for free. so life time warranty is great. also autozone starter starts my car like .5 second slower than original. 
abcnissanwholesale.com has it for 157$ + 60$ core charge. and this is genuine nissan starter( I assume remanufactured since there is core charge).


----------



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

If you are looking to save money, you may try dissasembling the starter, cleaning it well and lubricating it. This may help. I should've tried that before replacing my starter.


----------

